# OptiNET  OTT:

## Ezhachok

3  2013        .
      -    OTT-   -  Divan.tv.  * OTT (Over the Top)*         .  OTT      (, )          IPTV,         QoS (QoE). 
       ,            Optinet,            ,          . 
 ,    ,           Optinet: http://opti.net.ua/?page=divanTV
   15           Optinet,  : .1100- , 2,  23.

----------


## V00D00People

> OTT (Over the Top)         .  OTT      (, )          IPTV,         QoS (QoE).

         IPTV?         ...

----------


## Ch!p

ͳ.
     ,     ,     .

----------


## Ezhachok

:      .         ,   ,    .    ,    .     -  CAM-      -     ,        .
    ,     IPTV         -    ...    , , ,    ,   - ,   .        , ,   .   Davan.tv       -   - ,    ,        -        ,         .
    ,     ,  IPTV       .  "."    ,     .  ,    15            - ,  .        ,   ,  .
 -     .    .            ,    ,    ,  , ,   -   Youtube   .    .
 -    ,   3 ,      60-    -   Divan.tv.           60+               ,      .  ,  ,    2.

----------


## froguz

,    32  - , ,   .     22     50      .     25     .
 2       ,            .
    ?           .         20     .

----------


## Ezhachok

> ,    32  - , ,   .     22     50      .     25     .
>  2       ,            .
>     ?           .         20     .

   - .
   LG Smart 2011-2012        Divan.tv -   .

----------


## froguz

,      12 .

----------


## Ezhachok

> ,      12 .

      -    ,        ,      :)

----------


## Ezhachok

-        : http://opti.net.ua/?page=bundle

----------

